#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Αμεση Ζητηση ΜΕΕΠ Πρασινου Α1 για Κ/Ξ Δημοσιου Εργου

## sigmaeng

Ζητείται κάτοχος εργοληπτικού πτυχίου τάξης Α1 και άνω στην κατηγορία πρασίνου για συμμετοχή μέσω κοινοπραξίας σε διαγωνισμό στα μέσα Ιανουαρίου 2020
Επικοινωνία στο email: info.sigmaeng.constructions@gmail.com

----------

